# Liquid V: A compound for more than just its amazing erection enhancing qualities!



## CEM Store (Feb 19, 2013)

Sildenafil (also known as V or Viagra) was one of the first ever created PDE5 Inhibitors to be used for erectile dysfunction. A ?PDE5? is an enzyme present in many tissues of the body that plays a role in the contraction of various muscle tissues along with actions in the cardiovascular system and regulating arterial constriction and dilation.

	The development V was not originally for that of erectile dysfunction (ED) research or enhancing the quality of erections. The greatly improved erection trait from V administration was actually an accidental discovered effect found in early research. V?s original design was meant for research into high blood pressure and ways to potentially help this type of condition. V was quickly noticed to have an erectile enhancing quality in early research which lead to its utilization in ED research. V is a very interesting compound because although it was quickly found to be a great compound for research into the ED field and its original purpose of blood pressure research, there have still recently been many more positive qualities about V discovered. It is really fascinating all the areas of research one compound may effect when it all seems to be so unexpected, at least in the early years of V research.

	Scientific knowledge is always expanding and we wish to keep all our researchers with up to date information as best we can on all our research compounds. That is one of my main reasons for writing this today, because I wish to explore the many unique qualities that V has shown to have in research and to better understand this compound. V has many areas of worthy research other than just erectile dysfunction.  That is not meant to make the positive effects on erection sound trivial! V is one of the top compounds for ED research and we will discuss that as well. 

	V has been found to have a positive effect in pulmonary rehabilitation and to improve quality of life in test subjects. Research has also shown that V may reduce arterial stiffness in the recovery period after exercise. This I believe is of great importance to subjects already with heart or blood conditions related to the stiffening of arteries. Regular exercise has been show to improve heart health in many test subjects, so exploring research with V on subjects with heat or blood conditions who are put on an exercise program during research is a worthy venture in my opinion. Of course it is not always simple as already having a heart condition because not all test subjects are the same. One example is diabetic test subjects, they exhibit an increased risk for the development of cardiovascular diseases and that is believed to be primarily due to impaired nitric oxide (NO) bioavailability. V may help this condition because it was found in research to restore NO signaling and protect against injury. It was found that administration of PDE5 inhibitors like V lowers oxidative stress and improves mitochondrial integrity while providing very beneficial cardio protective effects in test subjects with diabetes. V inhibits cyclic GMP specific phosphodiesterase type-5A and this can prevent cardiac hypertrophy and left ventricular (LV) dysfunction as found in recent test subjects subjected to severe pressure-overload. Administration of V also led to a significant improvement in systolic and diastolic LV performance in these subjects. This sort of inhibition with V may provide a new research strategy for remodeling in the hypertensive heart.

	V has been found to have a positive effect in preventing oxidative damage to the brain when high levels of ammonia where introduced to the body. Why does this matter? Well ammonia is not just what you find in cleaning products, it is a bi-product of protein metabolism in the body and it is able to cross the blood-brain barrier. The issue with this is that elevated ammonia levels are toxic to the brain and in a recent study it was shown that subjects with ?hyperammonemia? had an impaired learning ability and impaired function. Well guess what; in research administration of V restored learning ability! The administration of V resulted in a significant reduction in liver enzymes, lipid profile and also brain lipid peroxidation. In this same study serum NO as well as cGMP, antioxidants and endothelial nitric oxide synthase (eNOS) gene expression were greatly elevated in the brains of these hyperammonemic subjects. V shows its protective effect on the brain by reversing oxidative stress during hyperammonemia. This can be due to a number of reasons such as V being cytoprotective, having antioxidant and anti-apoptotic effects, increasing cGMP and enhancing the metabolism of fats (we will touch on V and its relation to fat later on in this article).  

	V?s positive effects on the brain are not only related to hyperammonemia. V has shown to have neurological regenerative effect along with other positive neurological effects as well. In research V was found to enhance neurogenesis and oligodendrogenesis in the brain of middle aged test subjects. This matters because the age of the test subject can be a factor on how V may help with certain effects in the body during research. Adult neural stem cells give rise to neurons, oligodendrocytes and also astrocytes. Aging reduces neural stem cells and research data shows that V administration amplified nestin expressing neural stem cells and their neuronal and oligodendrocyte progeny in the brain of the middle aged test subjects.  Usually when people think of aging it is seen or thought of as cognitive decline and memory impairment, but research suggest that an increase in cGMP levels might rescue age-related synaptic and memory deficits in subjects and that the inhibition of phosphodiesterase-5 may be beneficial to treat age-related cognitive dysfunction. It has also been shown that V could promote functional nerve regeneration after surgical section.  The administration of V after nerve repair surgery was found to have a positive effect on several parameters of nerve regeneration. It was also found that V might be helpful in preventing the gastric adverse effects that some non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs may have. I do not feel it is limited to just these areas of the body; data supports the belief that V possibly protects and improves tissue healing under many circumstances. Further research is a must in this area, it is just too promising to ignore.

I mentioned the correlation of fat metabolism and v already in this article and would like to expand on that now. It has been shown that increased cGMP promotes healthy expansion and browning of white adipose tissue and the accumulation of this ?brown fat? has the potential for anti-obesity and insulin-sensitizing effects!  In a study administration of V to test subjects for 7 days caused a 4.6-fold increase in uncoupling protein-1 expression and promoted the establishment of a brown fat. These findings could be a VERY valuable area to further develop treatments for obesity or even possibly as a preventative action.

	V has been found to be a useful research compound in the research of antipsychotic-induced sexual dysfunction in subjects with schizophrenia in research and may also be a beneficial research tool for advancing research into subjects with antidepressant-induced sexual dysfunction.  This is something very important to note. That although ED can be caused by many factors, it?s a clear fact that V will positively affect all subjects with ED regardless of the cause in most all cases.

	What about females?  Well although it does not have the same reaction in female test subjects in terms of erection (since females don?t have erections) it may still be a positive research tool for female sexual enhancement. How V may be useful in researching and positively effecting female sexual-dysfunction is by increasing blood flow to the clitoris and vaginal wall. Research has found that female subjects administered V were found have a twofold increase in peak blood flow and fourfold increase of the rate of clitoral AND vaginal blood flow. This in theory may heighten the sensitivity of the vagina and aid in sexual enhancement or lessen some symptoms of female sexual dysfunction. More research is needed in this area, but the current data is very promising already.

	Is V research risky to test subjects? I do not believe so, having reviewed many research studies they have a common conclusion that V administration is generally well tolerated with little to no unwanted side effect and found to be greatly effective for use in ED research of various forms.

	As I?ve already mentioned, V has been found to have a very profound effect in enhancing penile erection in test subjects during research and this is regardless of whether the test subjects had prior ED issues or not. This very positive quality about V has led it to be one of the main compounds used in researching ED. V was the first PDE5 inhibitor introduced as the primary compound for ED research and since then 7 years have passed, all with similar positive results and even opening up new fields of research with V that before where unknown to have any relation. V has been easily researched by more than 20 million researchers worldwide and this is not surprising in my opinion because the erection enhancing qualities of V are so great they cannot be ignored. Even in early research that was not looking for these qualities, V has shown time and time again to be at the top of its class for erection enhancement, PERIOD! 

V?s research area has expanded passed ED research and I hope it continues to grow with new and promising areas being discovered for its use. V is one of the top compounds for ED research but I have a feeling it may be a top contender for even more area of research and in time (with thanks to our dedicated researchers around the world) I believe it will.

Check it out >> Liquid V 30mL 25mg/mL

Ref:
1)	 Interventions to improve symptoms and quality of life of patients with fibrotic interstitial lung disease: a systematic review of the literature Interventions to improve symptoms and quality of life... [Thorax. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI 
2)	Effect of sildenafil on peripheral nerve regeneration Effect of sildenafil on peripheral nerve rege... [Ann Plast Surg. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI 
3)	 Increased cGMP promotes healthy expansion and browning of white adipose tissue.  Increased cGMP promotes healthy expansion and browni... [FASEB J. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI 
4)	Sildenafil Citrate Attenuates the Deleterious Effects of Elevated Ammonia Sildenafil Citrate Attenuates the Delet... [Toxicol Mech Methods. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
5)	Inhibition of Phosphodiesterase 4 Enhances Clitoral and Vaginal Blood Flow Responses to Dorsal Clitoral Nerve Stimulation or PGE1 in Anesthetized Female Rats Inhibition of Phosphodiesterase 4 Enhances Clitora... [J Sex Med. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
6)	A Systematic Review Assessing the Economic Impact of Sildenafil Citrate (Viagra(?) ) in the Treatment of Erectile Dysfunction A Systematic Review Assessing the Economic Impact ... [J Sex Med. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
7)	Inhibition of phosphodiesterase-5 rescues age-related impairment of synaptic plasticity and memory Inhibition of phosphodiesterase-5 rescues ag... [Behav Brain Res. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
8)	Sildenafil enhances neurogenesis and oligodendrogenesis in ischemic brain of middle-aged mouse Sildenafil enhances neurogenesis and oligodendrogen... [PLoS One. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
9)	 Management of sexual dysfunction due to antipsychotic drug therapy Management of sexual dysfunction ... [Cochrane Database Syst Rev. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
10)	Selective PDE5A inhibition with sildenafil rescues left ventricular dysfunction, inflammatory immune response and cardiac remodeling in angiotensin II-induced heart failure in vivo Selective PDE5A inhibition with sildenafil... [Basic Res Cardiol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
11)	An old drug for a new application: potential benefits of sildenafil in wound healing An old drug for a new application: potenti... [J Pharm Pharm Sci. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
12)	 Phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitor, tadalafil, attenuates oxidative stress and protects against myocardial ischemia/reperfusion injury in type 2 diabetic mice Phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitor, tadalafil... [Free Radic Biol Med. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
13)	 Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibition improves arterial stiffness after exercise but not exercise capacity in hypertensive men Phosphodiesterase type 5 inhibition improves ... [Am J Hypertens. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
14)	Sildenafil citrate protects against gastric mucosal damage induced by indomethacin in rats Sildenafil citrate protects agains... [Eur Rev Med Pharmacol Sci. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI
15)	The effect of sildenafil on quality of life The effect of sildenafil on quality of l... [Ann Clin Psychiatry. 2013] - PubMed - NCBI


Liquid V 30mL 25mg/mL


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 19, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 20, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 28, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/*


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 22, 2013)

*Research, research, research....then research some more!*


----------

